# Spiel: Was habt ihr grade auf Eurem Schreibtisch?



## xashija (25. Januar 2008)

Nachdem ich das schon in mehreren Foren gesichtet habe, dachte ich mir ich starte hier auch mal so ein Spielchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir (auf Arbeit) grade auf dem Schreibtisch:

- Packung Taschentücher
- Halbvolle/halbleere Kaffeetasse mit kaltem Kaffee
- Notizblock mit Kuli
- Leere Fruitopia Multifrucht-Flasche + Wasserflasche mit unbekanntem Besitzer
- Handtasche
- Ganz schön viele Zettel
- Stapel Postkarten
- Unbenutzes Messer vom Mittagessen
- Schlüsselbund
- Shakes & Fidget T-Shirt
- Ausgestöpseltes Headset
- Hustenbonbon-Schachtel mit cnoh 2 Kirschbonbons drin


----------



## Avyn (25. Januar 2008)

Mein Schreibtisch ist im Moment aufgeräumt deswegen nur:

- mp3-Player
- ausgestöpselte Maus (mein PS/2-Port an meinem neuen PC ist kaputt und ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen die Garantie-Hotline anzurufen damit jemand kommt und das austauscht *grummel*)
- Taschentücher
- Notizzettelklotz
- Telefon
- Handy
- leere Wasserflasche
- leerer Teller vom Abendessen
- Kuli
- leere Akkus
- TV-Fernbedienung


----------



## Hinack (25. Januar 2008)

Uff , da liegt gaaaanz viel:
Taschentücher
Taschenlampe
Mp3-Player
Pokerkarten
Headset
Joystick
Eine Apfelschorleflasche
Lavalampe
Kleingeld
Zettel
Kuli
Schrauben
Fernbedienung fürs Fernsehen
Hustenbonbons
Ein CD-Schränkchen , worauf ich Spiele gestapelt habe

MFG Hinack


----------



## The Holy Paladin (25. Januar 2008)

Auf meinem Schreibtisch sind:

-Schreibblock
-Kugelschreiber
-Wasserglas + Wasserflasche
-Tischlampe
-Handy

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Januar 2008)

Ähm...

PC
Zwei Monitore
Logitech X230
G15
MX518
Mauspad
Metal-Badeentchen im KISS-Look
Plüschschildi
Plüsch-Pokemon-Schildi
Plastik-Pokemon-Schildi
Twix
M&Ms
Icetea
Cola
Colaflasche mit Wasser
Notizzettel
Kugelschreiber
Visitenkärtchen
Zwei CPUs
LC-Display
Rubiks Cube
Zippo
Taschenlampe
Switch
Headset (Speedlink Medusa)
Noch ne Schildkröte (aus Ton)
Buffed-Hefte
Bilderrahmen
WoW-TBC CE
aufgeschraubter Gameboy
Schraubenzieher
Schrauben
NuclearBlast-Hefte
Formulare
Buffed-Cuba-Cap
Buffed Lanyard
Nochmal ne Tonschildkröte
Dream Theater CDs
Ne Schwimmende Schildkröte in ner Kugel
WIFI-USB-Stick (Für Nintendo DS)
Handy
ein kleiner Teppich (ja, echt *g* )
Bewerbungsmäppchen

Und noch viel mehr...


----------



## Tikume (25. Januar 2008)

Maus, Tastatur
Maggiflsche
Katzenfutter
DvDs
Eine Schüssel mit Nudeln
Schere
Handtuch
Pflaster


----------



## Pomela (25. Januar 2008)

omg

Stiftebehälter in dem mehr Schraubenzieher sind als Stifte
Uhr
Notizbuch
Haarklammer
Deckel einer Keksdose
ein Schnuller
leere Kaffeetasse
1 Handschuh
ein grosser Block
Bonbonpapierchen
unbezahlte Rechnungen
GhostRicon CD
leere Zigarettenschachtel
Visitenkarten
Schreibtischlampe
Kalender

alles irgendwie über- und untereinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (25. Januar 2008)

-Monitor
-Maus
-Tastatur
-Mauspad
-Boxen
-Taschentücher
-Mp3 Player
-2 Fernbedienungen
-Eine selbstgebrannte Cd

und 3 leere Eistepackungen ^^


----------



## Schleppel (25. Januar 2008)

lol

-3tastaturen
-5 19" TfTs
-1 switch
-5 Telefone
-1red bull
-1 mineralwasser flasche
-zuviele ordner,zettel und formulare
-4 aschenbecher


----------



## Minastirit (25. Januar 2008)

- flasche icetea 
- paar zettel
- bildschirm
- modem
- sound system
- g15 
- g5
- 3 kopfhörer ;D
- fehrbedinung und paar andenken ;D

dat wars schon


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2008)

- 1xLootkarte für den Angelstuhl
- 1xHandy
- mehrere DVD-Rohlinge
- Spielpackungen
Knights of the old Republic 1 + 2
World of Warcraft
Burning Crusade
Warpath
King Kong
MOHA
Prince of Persia
Herr der Ringe Schlacht um Mittelerde 1+2
Half-Life 2
Gothic Collectors Edition
X2
Mafia
Splinter Cell 1-3
Hulk
C&C Generals
Battlefield 1942 Anthologie
Commanche 4
Max Payne 2
Operation Flashpoint
Rune
Empire at War + Addon
IL2 Sturmovik
Herr der Ringe Online
Star Wars Galaxies - Komplett
Lego Star Wars - Die klassische Trilogie
Call of Duty 2 und 4
Doom 3
Crysis
Oblivion
Medal of Honor Airborne
Bioshock
Stranglehold
Dark Messiah of Might & Magic
Star Wars Battlefront 1+2
X-Wing Alliance
Anno 1503
Timeshift
- Massenweise PCAction-DVDs
- Verschiedene Bücher
Star Wars - Die dunkle Seite der Macht
Star Wars - Das Erbe der Jedi-Ritter 5
Star Wars - Angriff der Klonkrieger
Star Wars - Das letzet Kommando
Star Wars - Der Kampf des Jedi
Star Wars - Die Feuertaufe
Star Wars - Planet des Zwielichts
Star Wars - Flucht ins Ungewisse
Star Wars - Das Imperium schlägt zurück
Star Wars - Krieg der Sterne
Star Wars - Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter
Star Wars - Skywalkers Rückkehr
Star Wars - Universum A-Z
Alien 4
WoW - Aufstieg der Horde
Herr der Ringe 2-6 + Der kleine Hobbit
2 Perl-Bücher
- Figuren
Lord Xixor
Darth Vader
Stormtrooper
Chewbacca
Trandoshan (von 1983)
Tie-Pilot (von 1983)
Obi-Wan Episode 3
General Griveous Episode 3
Imperator Episode 3
Annakin Skywalker Episode 3
Hartican (Sin City)
- Videos
- Bilder von meinen Geschwistern
- Kaffeetasse
- Subwoofer
- Kleinscheiss
- Signierte Shakes & Fidget Comic-Collection
- Autogramm von Chris Pohl
- Digicam
- Schreibzeug
- Strom-Rechnunge
- Schokolade
- Zigaretten
- Tastatur
- 22" TFT
- 2xJoypad
- 1xJoystick
- Tischlampe
- Aschenbecher
- Fernbedienung
- Taschentücher


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Januar 2008)

- Headset
- Staubtuch
- Taschenrechner
- defekter Taschenrechner
- Drucker/Scanner
- Monitor
- Tastatur + Maus + Mousepad
- leeres Glas
- Teller mit Fleischsalat und Käselaugensemmel
- diverse Stifte
- drei leere Schokoriegelpackungen
- Tacker
- Locher
- Jessica Alba
- Schraubenzieher
- einzelnes Blatt Papier mit Formeln
- Übungsskript CAD-Praktikum Teil 2
- Calvin&Hobbes 3: In the shadow of the night
- Block mit Zetteln
- 2 Zettel mit Accountdaten
- Kassenbon vom Lidl
- Spitzer
- ein Lautsprecher (Der andere steht hinterm Monitor auf der Fensterbank)
- Geodreieck
- eine Musikcd (Flyleaf)
- eine Schere
- Radiergummi
- eine Kopie von Duke Nukem Forever
- Der heilige Gral und die Bundeslade


hmmm, ich glaub das wars


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2008)

omfg wen ich manche sehe da frage ich mich wie gross ist euer schreibtisch

als ich habe :

-2 volle wasser flaschen
-Nootbook
-wow&bc
-Die Sims 2**von wilder campus bis 4 jahreszeiten**
-Fernbedinung
-Headset
-Maus+Mauspat
-ne tute mich knapper zeug´s
-diverse PS2 speiel
-cd rohlinge
-fernseher
-schmink pinsel fur tastatur und Bildschirm reinigung
und zu letzt diverse spielekonsollen**Ps2 ,gamecube ,N64**


----------



## Klunker (26. Januar 2008)

-Blind Guardias Album...wo kommt das her? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Ferbedienung
-ausgestöpseltes Headset
-HdRO 5 Tage Buffed Heft Nr1 Cd Pass
-The Bards Tale
-Monitor
-Irgentne Telefon Nummer
-Eine Mr. Burns Ü-Ei Figut
        Homer Sipmsons Gummi Figur aus der USA
-Zettel mit unzähligen Ts nummern und Passwörtern
-Mehere UsB Kabel
-Mp3 Player Karton mit Cd's drin
-Mp3 Player
- Guild Wars Nightfall
- World of Warcraft
- -----~~---~------- The Burning Crusade
- Warcraft The Sunwell Trilogy
- Schlüssel
-Handy
-The Offspring : Greatest Hits
-Tafel Schokolade
- Buffed Magazin und PC-Games Sonderhefte


----------



## x3n0n (26. Januar 2008)

Hm...
17" TFT
Tastatur
Mouse+Pad
Boxen
Telefon
Gaffa-Klebeband
CDs in allen Asuführungen
Papierschnipsel
Papierzettel
Meine Tan-Liste
Post-It Zettel
Optisches Digital-Audiokabel
Plasmakugel
Taschentücher
Lutschtabletten
Mp3 Player
Kugelschreiber
Kombizange
Nobelpreis für die Erfindung des künstlichen Blinddarms


----------



## Siu (26. Januar 2008)

Nicht viel.

-Bier
-Cola
-Lampen (Normal und Lavalampe)
-Monitor
-PC Boxen
-4 Fernbedienungen für Fernseher etc.
-Bild von Freundin
-diverse Schulunterlagen
-2 Dolby-Surround Boxen
-DVD-Rohlinge
-Mouse+Tastatur
-Mousepad


----------



## Penthesiläa (26. Januar 2008)

oh-oh

sehr viel:
-packung taschenttücher
-taschenrechner 
-monitor
-2 Fernbedienungen
- namensschild und schlüssel vom neuen Briefkasten
-ca. 30 Zettel
-ein fetter stapel wichtige Post
- Kontoauszug (sehr traurig)
- 3 Kugelschreiber
- Kreuzschlitz-schrauber
- Tasse, Glas, Tetra-Pack O-Saft
- Telefon
- Eieruhr
- leere Schockoriegelverpackungen
- Jethro Tull CD
- ca 18 Spiele CDs
- Stadtplan
- 2 Bücher
- Kalender
- Rohlinge
- div. Adapter
- Webcam
-3 Postkarten
- Schere
- Feuerzeug
- Handschuhe
- noch son bischen Krimskrams...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megannyn (26. Januar 2008)

Bei mir ist halbwegs aufgeräumt:
-Ein beanie baby (kuscheltier)
-jede menge Zettel
-eine Tasse mit stiften
-Plätzchen von Weihnachten
-3 USB-Sticks
-1Headset
-2 Wc3 Lösungsbücher
- und 7 Pc-Spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (26. Januar 2008)

Bin zur Zeit noch auf einer LAN. Deshalb sieht es so bei mir aus:

-mein 19" Tft-Bildschirm
-meine Razer Copperhead Red
-meine G15
-mein Mauspad
-mein Headset

-19" Tft-Bildschirm meines Teampartners
-Razer Krait meines Teampartners
-G15 meines Teampartners
-Headset meines Teampartners
-Mauspad meines Teampartners

-10 leere Bierflaschen
-2 volle Bierflaschen *prost*
-jede Menge Chipskrümmel
-eine Packung Chips
-jede Menge Kronkorken
-2 angebrochene Flaschen River Cola (ALDI 4TW)
-Pizzaüberreste
-Pizzakartons


----------



## Jockurt (26. Januar 2008)

-Externe Festplatte
-Boxen
-Maus
-Tastatur
-17" TFT
-iPod
-Handy
-Deo
-WoW-Verpackung
-Schulbücher
-   "  -Hefte
-Kekse
-Poker-Karten
-2 Vans-Würfel. Ich glaub ich bin der einzige Mensch der Welt, ausser irgendwelche Läden, der die besitzt. HAHA

Sonst nix. Ausser unwichtigen Sachen wie Geldmünzen


----------



## Korgor (26. Januar 2008)

-PC
-Tastatur
-Maus
-2 Boxen
-Game Pad
-Headset
-Block
-Kugelschreiber
-WoW Kalender
-Fachkunde Metall (CD)
-PC-Trainer Metall (CD)
-Bierkrug
-Fernsehschalter
-DvD Schalter
-USB Anschluss
-Geodreieck
-Bleistifte Größe 0,35  / 0,5 / 0,7
- 2 PC-Spiele (Neverwinter Nights, Spell Force), mit dicker Staub Schicht


----------



## Alpax (26. Januar 2008)

Uff .. ich fang ma von links an

Kugelschreiber
Ein Glücksschweinchen
Taschenrechner
noch mehr Kugelschreiber 
CDs (und Hüllen)
Taschentücher
Ein Cutter
2 Maßbänder
Audio-Kabel
noch ein Kugelschreiber ^^
Kopfhörer inEar
noch eine CD
2 Gläser
und eine Flasche Mineralwasser
jo det wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Lurock (26. Januar 2008)

Mmmmh....

- alle Ausgaben des Buffed-Magazins
- 2 PC`s
- 3 Bildschirme
- 2 Tastaturen
- 3 Mäuse
- Haargummies
- 14 leere Cola-Flaschen
- 2 Kaffeetassen
- einen Teller mit unidentifizierbarem Zeug drauf
- massig Papier
- Schukram
- 3 WoW-Kalender
- Tempos
- 3 DvDs
- 17x The Apostasy (von Behemoth), alle für Freunde gebrannt
- ein Tintenfaß
- 3 Boxen
- 2 Headsets
- mehrere Kabel
- Stifte
- Blätter mit irgendwelchen TS-Daten
- die Verpackung meiner Razer Copperhead
- Klebestift
- leichte Lektüre:
Die Orks
Die Orks - Blutrache
Die Rückkehr der Orks
Der Schwur der Orks
Die Trolle
Die Schlacht der Trolle
Die Zwerge
Der Krieg der Zwerge
Die Rache der Zwerge
Die Elfen
19 Karl May Bände
- DvD Boxen von:
Dune
Der Herr der Ringe (1-3)
Monsters of Metal (Vol. 1-3)
Böhse Onkelz - Live in Hamburg
Children of Bodom - Chaos Ridden Years/Stockholm Knockout Live
Saw I-III
Indiana Jones I&II
Star Wars I-III
Star Wars IV-VI
Slipknot - Voluminal :Inside The Nine:
American Pie I-III
......
und noch einige andere Sachen die nicht genannt werden möchten.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (26. Januar 2008)

- Telefon
- Taschenrechner
- Feuerzeug
- Flaschenöffner
- USB Stick
- Rolle Klebeband
- Spindel Rohlinge
- Schüssel wo mal Nudeln drin waren
- zwei Spanngurte
- Locher
- DvD Box Königreich der Himmel Directors Cut
- Tastatur
- Monitor
- Gelpad mit Maus
- Foto Kalender
- CDs
- Block
- Buffed Heft
- Uni Kram
- Zettelblock
- diverse vollgeschriebene Zettel
- Feinmechanikerwerkzeugkasten
- diverse Kundenkarten
- großes Weckglas mit Tonnenweise Stiften
- Kleingeld

*schweiss von der stirn wischt*


----------



## Gamerhenne (26. Januar 2008)

von links nach rechts:
ein Multifunktionsgerät ( Drucker, Scanner...)
ein paar unbezahlte Rechnungen für nächsten Monat
Telebim-Router
ein Telefon
die linke Box meines Surround-Systems
Multi-USB-Port
ein Glasuntersetzter aus Kork
ein Notizheft
ein Kuli
ein Labello
ein Bandmaß
ein USB-Stick
ein Headset-Boxen-Switch
die Baßbox meines Surround-Systems
Mr. Isopoda - ein Kuscheltier in Kellerassel-Form vom Ikea
eine Schreibtischlampe
die rechte Box meines Sourround-Systems
Tastatur
Mousepad ( von Razer ) 
Logitech-Maus
ein gerahmtes Foto meines Hundes, meiner Katzen und meines Mannes
ein Stapel CD-Hüllen
ein paar leere CD´s
Bildschirmreinigungsmittel
ein CD-Aufbewahrungssystem
das erste Welpenhalsband meines Hundes
ein Filofax
ein Palm-Organizer
eine Drachenfigur
der WoW Abreißkalender
noch ein paar Notizblöcke
meine Buffed- und WoW-Sonderheft-Sammlung
meine Krankenkassen-Karte
ein halbausgefüllter Lottoschein
eine leere Dose Pfefferminzpastillen
ein Wochenkalender
eine Digitalkamera
ein paar Lieblings-Games
eine Rolle Klebeband
und ein Buch aus der Bücherei


----------



## Fauzi (26. Januar 2008)

Arbeitstisch:

Bestellugen
Grafikkarte
Maus Tastatur Bildschirm
Telefon
Dreck
Rechung

ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuhause liegt nie mehr weder der standart kram drauf (tasta, maus, bildschirm etc.). Evtl ne Flasche Wasser oder so..


----------



## Vakeros (26. Januar 2008)

mal sehen

Monitor
Maus
Tastatur
Counter Strike Source
Diablo 2 Expension Set
World of Warcraft
World of Warcraft Burning Crusade
Stranglehold
Lost Planet
Hellgate London
Devil May Cry 3
Nintendo DS
CDs
Pulmoll Hustenbonbons
Drucker
Notizzettel
Schreibtischlampe
Stiftung Warenest test heft


muss mal wieder aufräumen


----------



## hexer-chroonix (26. Januar 2008)

mein widescreen.

Paar schachteln kippen + feuerzeug

Ne maus ne Tastatur

Naschkram usw....^^

kuli und nen block

schulmappe ;/

headset und viele spielen^^ 

buffed hefte

mein handy + haustelefon

Und ein buch...


----------



## Incontemtio (26. Januar 2008)

Vieles:

-Digitalkamera mit Schutzhülse
-nochmal Digitalkamera mit Schutzhülse
-Kästchen mit Stiften
-Maus
-Tastatur 
-Schreibtischlampe
-Eine Uhr
-Brillenetui
-Musiknoten 
-Usb-Kabel der Kameras 
-Telefonaufladestation
-Fernsehantenne für den Computer
-Einige CDs   
-Zwei antiquarische Bücher
-Jede Menge Papierzettel 
-Gebrauchsanweisung für meinen neuen Drucker
-Holzschachtel für Papierkram 
-Streichhölzer 
-Eine Metallhand 
-Einen magnetischen Kugelschreiber mit Steckvorrichtung


----------



## Leigh (26. Januar 2008)

Schmuck, leerer Joghurtbecher mitsamt Löffel, 2 abgebrannte Duftkerzen, Handy, Nagellack, Material für die Philostunde die ich vorbereite, ein leeres Gals, Eieruhr, Karteikarten, ein  lila Fineliner, ein Bleistift, 5 Magnetwandschreiber, Zettel, Zettel, Zettel, Taschenrechner, leere Schokoladenverpackung, Schulaufgaben, "Meine Grundrechte", Feuerzeug, Nagelfeile...

ja, ich denke das wars ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (26. Januar 2008)

So. Wieder zurück von der LAN. Das liegt bei mir zu Hause auf meinem Schreibtisch.

-Notizzettelblock
-Notizzettelblock mit Kleberand
-Postkarte aus Frankreich
-CD-Rolinge wo ich nicht weiß ob und was drauf ist
-Linke PC-Box (außer Betrieb)
-G15
-Headset
-19" TFT
-Rechte PC-Box (außer Betrieb)
-Razer Copperhead Red
-Verpackung von Kopfhörern für meinen MP3-Player
-Verpackung meiner Gothic 2 Limited Gold Edition
-G15-Software
-4 Ligretto Kartensätze
-WoW Handbuch
-Ersatzmauspad
-Eine leere 0,5 l Cola-Flasche
-ca 20 Notizzettelchen mit Koordinaten, Name, etc. für WoW
-Tape, falls ich mir einen Finger mal wieder verletze
-Schraubenzieher zum öffnen meines PC.
-Meine Fernbedienung zur Musikanlage


----------



## thereallogan (26. Januar 2008)

o.o'
naja versuche es mal in eine nicht zu umfangreiche form zu bringen:
-monitor
-tastatur
-maus
-ladeschale
-router
-telefon
-wecker
-mehrere flaschen
-süßsaure soße vom megges
-diverses papier(prospekte,buffed magazin,andere hefte)
-handy,schlüssel,geldbeutel
-handyverpackung
-taschenmesser
-externe festplatte
-meldeempfänger von der feuerwehr
-cd's,dvd's 
-brille
-stifte
-fernseher
-fernbedienung
-becher
-handyzubehör
-geräteverpackungen
-nintendo ds lite
-kopfhörer
-usb bluetooth stick
-banane
-bepanthen


----------



## Chrissian (26. Januar 2008)

Hm ihr habt ja viel auf euren Tischen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich hab:

- Gummibärchen (<3),
- 3 Collegeblöcke,
- Schulbücher ,aber nur Deutsch,Mathe und Franz,
- Brillenputztaschendingsbums^^
- Extra Proffessional White Kaugummi Box (Bin abhängig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Ipod
- Tipp Ex

Das wars auch schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (26. Januar 2008)

*15minzeitnehm*

-34 CD´s
-18 Leere CD hüllen
- Ein Etui mit einer Schere, Kleber, Lineal, Bleistift
- zu 3/8 leere Wasserflasche 
- 2 Nummernschilder meiner Mofa
- eine 1kg Packung Nicknacks
- Die schüssel für die Nicknacks
- Ein Asthmaspray
- Ein Stundenplan
- Eine Box mit Heftklemmen 
- Ein Drucker
- Eine Tastatur
- Eine Maus 
-Eine Fernbedienung
- 2 Buntstifte
- Ein Anspitzer
- 00,50&#8364;
- Ein Kontoauszug
-Packung Taschentücher 
- 11 Schulbücher
- 1 Atlas
- 1 Kaktus 
- 1 Buffedmagazin
- Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch Deutsch-Englisch
- Spielanleitung für das Gamecube Spiel Super Smash Brothers Melee
- Meine beiden Hände 
- Druckerpapier
- 2 Lautsprecher
- 1 USB Verteiler
- 1 Schraubenzieher
- 1 leerer Ordner
- 1 Portemonai
- 1 Plektron
- 1 W-LAN Adapter
- 1 Taschenrechner Bedienungsanleitung
- 1 Monitor

Alles was ich vergessen hab werde ich sicherlich nichtmehr hier eintragen.^^


----------



## Galdos (26. Januar 2008)

Von links nach rechts, seeeehr aufgeräumt für meine Verhältnisse (kleiner Hinweis: benutze das Arbeitszimmer/einen von zwei Schreibtischen meiner Eltern mit, da ich nur hier Internet hab, vereinnahme den Tisch allerdings mehr und mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):

-Drucker
-Anschlussstecker für einen Röhrenmonitor
-Civilization IV-DVD
-linke PC-Musikbox (nicht angeschlossen)
-kleines Schreibtischpodest
 da drauf: Flachbildschirm
 da drunter (aufeinander gestapelt): Lederhülle für einen Fotoapparat (ohne Inhalt), CD-Hülle, Terminplaner,              Baumarkt-Katalog
-rechte PC-Musikbox (auch nicht angeschlossen)
-offener Kalender, darauf liegen: eine Brille, zwei Kullis und ein Brieföffner
-Postablageständer
-Wasserflasche (gegen die Dehydrierung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-Telefon
-Locher
-Notizzettel
-3 Post- und Notizablagefächer
-kleine Schachtel für Rechnungen
-Mappe mit allerlei Unterlagen, dadrauf ein Taschenrechner


MfG


----------



## Lilynight (28. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Uh....
-Monitor und Tastatur
-Ein Berg an Tempotaschentücherpäckchen
-Duftkerzen
-Tasse mit Tee
-Tasse mit Kaffee
-Notizblock
-Kugelschreiebrständer
-Bild meines Sohnes
-Minipflanze 
-CDs
-Husten brausetabletten
-Fieber Thermometar - . - bin erkältet
-durchsichtiger Nagellack
-Lineal
-Briefumschläge
-Münzen
-2 Elephanten(mini-gebastellt-China handarbeit)


Liebe Grüße,
Lily


----------



## derpainkiller (28. Januar 2008)

Bildschirm, Boxen, Telefonstation, Tastatur, Maus + Pad.
edit: 





			
				ZAM schrieb:
			
		

> - Taschentücher


 Für was denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coldmirror (28. Januar 2008)

Spiel CD's 
eine leere Schachtek 1 Box --die andere is futsch--
Headset 
Maus 
Tastatur
Wasserflasche 
Mein Ipod


----------



## Crash_hunter (28. Januar 2008)

2 leere joguhrtbecher
1 leere milchpackung
1 kakoapackung (voll)
1 wasserflasche(halb voll)
Wecker 
mückenfänger^^
2 bilder 
boxen 
maus
Tastatur
bilschirm
müll(ganz viel)
1 cd hülle
geodreieck
biobuch
Liederordner
Messer
meine kleine schatztruhe
Lampe
Anspitzer
Tarro
Cdständer
crapbandrolle
Periodensystem
ganz viele blätter (zählst zu müll)
Fernsehzeitung wäscheklammern (kaputt und heile)
1 teller
1 schokoweihnachtsmann
fernbedienung 1 lose cd
charmed episode 1
Brille
Adabter
Plektrons
Quitung
Deckel(zählst zu müll)
Feuerzeug...
joa das wars im moment


----------



## dobro (28. Januar 2008)

- monitor
- mousepad
- mouse
- bissi papierkram
- halbvolle tasse kaffee
- 2 x box spiele (Fable und K O T O R 2)
- handy
- dvd box ( scrubs staffel 3)


----------



## Potpourri (28. Januar 2008)

Dann wil ich auch mal..

Das übliche Computer Zuberhör..
Handy
T€Di Kullis 
Onixya Ordner für Sammelkarten
Spektraltiger / Bananas Loot Karten in so ner Art Bilderrahmen
Aldi Cola ! 
Brille
..und Kopfschmerztabletten wenn man mal wieder zulang am Rechner sitzt *g*


----------



## Qonix (28. Januar 2008)

Na dann von Rechts nach Links ^^

- Fernbedienungen
- Wecker
- ein Korb mit Zeugs drinn
- Quittungen
- viele viel Games
- Videokasetten (oh ja, die gibts noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- DVD-Rohlingen
- CD-Rohlingen
- alle Installations-CDs fals man mal wieder der PC neu aufgesetzt werden muss
- Empfänger für Maus und Tastatur
- Maus und Tastatur
- Bos zum aufbewahren von noch mehr CDs
- noch mehr Games
- Bildschirm
- Boxen (links und rechts des Bildschirm)
- grosse Bassboxe neben der Tastatur
- 2x 500GB externe Festplatten
- noch mehr CD und DVD Rohlinge
- Disktten
- und überall hat es Zettel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- ach ja noch die Lautstärkeregelung für die Boxen
- und Kugelschreiber
- das Mirkofon für TS
- eine Zettelbox
- Natel
- Digicam
- 2GB Stick

la la la   ich glaube davon darf ich NIE ein Foto machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach ja das Hihglit:
- eine sexy Figur mit Peitsche mit einem Foto meiner Freundin als Kopf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (28. Januar 2008)

Schreibtisch auf der Arbeit:

Aschenbecher
2 Notebooks
Monitor
2 Rechner
2 Tastaturen
2 Mäuse
Zigaretten
Feuerzeug
Schlüssel


----------



## se_BASTET (28. Januar 2008)

PC & Zubehör
Handy
leere Kaffeetasse

und jede Menge Arbeit


----------



## Minati (28. Januar 2008)

Auf Arbeit:

- Telefon
- Stifbox mit mehr Visitenkarten als mit Stiften
- Locher
- Datumstempel plus Stempelkissen
- Büroklammermagnetetwas
- Tacker
- Tesabandabrollchromdingens
- Firmenstempel
- Gesprächsnotizen
- Handy
- TAschenrechner
- Tischkalender
- Tischunterlage
- Tastatur, Maus, Mousepad, TFT
- Klebenotizblöckchen
- unbeantwortete Briefe und Kundenschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach ja ... ne halb volle Flasche Evian auf dem Boden


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (28. Januar 2008)

Auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen bzw. liegen unter anderem:

-mein Handy
-mein I-Pod
-3 von 6 Boxen + Subwoover
-meine alte USB-Karte
-ein Schraubenzieher
-mein Federmäpchen
-ein Schokoosterhase
-eine Spardose
-ein paar von meinen Schulheften und Schulbüchern
-ein USB-Kabel für meine psp
-Kopfhörer

und natürlich meine Maus,meine Tastatur und mein Bildschirm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Lukas


----------



## Shadowshaman (28. Januar 2008)

Öhm jo q^L^p



40 Rohlinge

3 Uhren 

Eine Lampe 

Mein Laptop

Ne Maus 

Ein Taschenmesser

ca 20 music Cd's

Leere Cd - hüllen

Ne Cam

Aufladegerät(Laptop)

Nen Übergroßen Drucker

Cd's die ich nich Kenne ^^

Taschentücher 

1,44 Euro  xD

Blätter ohne ende 

Zeitschriften 

Router....

das wars ^.^


----------



## Littleheroe (29. Januar 2008)

ok, das wird hässlich:

axe
bleistift
kerze
block
noch n block
leere und halb-halbierte redbulldose
leerer yoghurtbecher
gefaltetes papier mit geschreibsel drauf
papiernastücher
WICHTIG: buffed-Magazin-Instanz-Guide-Sammelkarten
bosticher
lampe
mit japanmesser abgesäbelter plastikschrot von den schulpulten
2 lämpchen, die aussehen, wie laserpointer, die aber blau leuchten
spitzer
zahnstocher
ausgeschnittene konzert anzeige (queens of the stone age)
2 blätter vom block
linke box
briefbeschwerer-figur auf der box drauf
bildschirm
schnipsel einer postkarte mit hologrammeffekt (ganz cool)
tastatur und maus+pad
rechte box
kleiner wecker auf der rechten box
medusa headset
leere tasse kaffee
und jede menge staub (das meiste in der tastatur und in den hinteren regionen der tischplatte)


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (29. Januar 2008)

citadell farbtöpfe
pinsel
Limo


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Januar 2008)

mann bin ich froh dass ich nicht grad zu hause bin^^

da ich in der arbeit sitze liegt/steht auf meinem schriebtisch:

- ein notitzblock
- ein kugelschreiben
- eine zeitung
- ein telefon
- eine getränkeflasche
- ölz schulmäuse
- ein laptop (auf dem ich gerade schriebe^^)


mfg gabriel

P.S.: wenn ich zuhause wäre dann könnte ichnicht alles schreiben vermutlich^^


----------



## Minati (29. Januar 2008)

Ich überlege gerade, was zu Hause auf meinem Schreibtisch liegt:

- Konzertkarte für die Foo Fighters am 17.06.2008 in Berlin (Schleichwerbung nebenbei mach)
- eine Kerze mit Schokoladenduft *gg*
- Razer-Mousepad + Razer-Mouse
- TFT von Sony
- Stifte, Block
- Feuerzeug
- ein leeres Weinglas
- mein Handy
- mein Telefon
- Staub *igitt*
- Bodylotion mit Schokoladenduft (na, merkt ihr was?)
- ein Pick-Up
- Kassenbons
- 20 Euro-Schein (wo kommt der denn her?
- Zahnarztpraxisquittung
- Wecker


----------



## Rexo (30. Januar 2008)

ich merke nur das du schokoladen suchtig bist ^^


----------



## kintaroohe (31. Januar 2008)

- TFT
- Kaffeekanne + Tasse
- Pizza
- Digital-Uhr
- Gerosteinerflasche
- mein Cybershot
- Boxen
- Wintermütze
- Geldbeutel

und JA ich warte grad auf Alterac inv ^^ (28 mins )


----------



## Masterpurzel (31. Januar 2008)

von links nach rechts:

2 Handys (eins für Privat und eins beruflich)
3 grosse Stapel mit Bürokram
4 Bücher
eine Nachtischlampe
ein Notizblock
ein Wecker
1 Flasche Wasser
1 Teller
2 Tafeln weisse Schokolade und
ein Drucker


----------



## Littleheroe (31. Januar 2008)

This schrieb:


> citadell farbtöpfe
> pinsel
> Limo




die sind bei mir links auf nem kleinen tablar.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2008)

so nachdem ich kein bock hatte aufzuräumen .. 
1) Uhr 
2) Radiergummi 
3) 5 Papiere die ich nimmer braucht 
4) 3 cd's die einfach so auf dem pult liegen
5) 2 headsets
6) 1 redbull 1 orangensaft und ein eistea 
7) schnupf dösli .. 
8) sweets
9) feueranzünder
10) postkarte
11) artzt zeugniss von vor 12 tagen oder so ..
12) kleines pack gumibären (das leider leer war -.-)
13) ipod
14) hd 1 hd2 hd3 und hd4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


15) ein paar Steine die speziell sind (so kleine die mir eignach gefallen ^^)
16) pyramide andenken aus egypten
17) drache von thailand
18) ring mit drachenkopf auch aus thailand
19) 2 so stoff eidechsen (kp von wo)
20) kleines modell flugzeug
21) kleines skatebord (so ein finger bord indg ..)
22) usb stick
23) router
24) sound boxen
25) mein TFT
26) maus
27) TaStAtUr ;D
28) noch 41 cd's die ich aber sortiert hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


29) cd aufbewahrer 1
30) cd aufbewahrer 2
31) notiz kärtchen halter
32) garfield kalender noch von 2 jahren (will da nie eins abzehren ..)
33) gebrauchsanweisung
34) magnet das mir die katze gebracht hat zum spielen -.-
35) gamecard
36) zug bilet
37) paar stifte
38) pincette 
39) bisle kleingeld so etwa 5 franken

jo ich glaub das wars .. muss mal aufräumen .. morgen vlt ;D

p.s. @kintaroohe wie kann man 28min auf av inv warten Oo wenn ich anmelde hab ich nach 10sec schon 1 und das bei jedem bg .. nur arena geht immer so lange bei uns weil server von blizz im a.. sind


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (1. Februar 2008)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> die sind bei mir links auf nem kleinen tablar.




hab da normalerweise einen kleinen tisch worauf sich alles befindet und auf dem ich auch male/bastle, jedoch wenn ich mal auf cmon unterwegs bin brauch ich das zeusch zum vergleichen der highlights


----------



## Weißbart (1. Februar 2008)

kk ich hab

1) ein paar spiele
2)leere Mineralwasserflasche
3)brillenetui
4)ventilator
5)Aschenbecher
6)ein paar leere Zigarettenschachteln
7)Brillenputzmittel
8)Taschentücher
9)jede Menge Kleingeld^^
10)31 leere Red Bull Dosen zu ner Pyramide gestappelt (is noch nich ganz fertig da fehlen noch ein paar^^)
11)Linke Box 
12)Tastatur
13)Kaputter Kühler von meiner alten Graka
14)meine alte Brille
15)monitor
16)ein paar leere und volle Feuerzeuge
17)ein paar Ringe
18)Taschenmesser
19)Schrauben von meinem alten Tower
20)rechte Box
21)WoW mouspad
22)Maus
23)2 Memory Cards von der Gamecube
24)Schokoladehase von letzen Ostern oO
25)Schraubenzieher
26)Kaputte Festplatte
27)Kaputte Graka
28)Meine Haarbürste
29)Axespray

oO hät nicht gedacht das das soviel zeug is 

Mfg
Gabriel


----------



## pandak1n (1. Februar 2008)

Abgesehen von der zum Spielen benötigten Peripherie:

- Post it
- Kaffetasse (leider leer)
- zusätzlicher Laptop (buffed.de zum Suche von Questgegenständen und NPC's)
- Plastikbecher randvoll mit Kugelschreibern
- Flasche Minarelwasser
- Wasabi-Erbsen
- 5te Staffel Akte X


----------



## Thrawns (1. Februar 2008)

- Metermaß(stab)
- Bürozubehör (Tesafilm, Stifte, Locher, ...)
- Telefon
- Headset
- diverse Blätter und Referatszubehör für die Uni
- Brief von der Bank
- und direkt vor mir ne Kaffeetasse die schnell leerer werden muss, ich muss los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## liike_crazy (1. Februar 2008)

soviel wie manche da stehen haben würd beimir gar nich raufpassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aalso

- TFT, Maus, Tastatur Boxen oO eh klar =)
- eine glücksschweinchen-teelicht von Silvester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Postzettel
- Stiftebox
- Tischlame
- Tischkalender
- Aschenbecher
- Zigaretten & Feuerzeug
- moin Handy
- A5 Spiralnotizblock
- 1 Kinder Country (aber warscheinlich nich mehr lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- ne mini Spongebob Figur (von meiner Nichte - hatse vergessen)
- ein Stöpeldingens die unten an den Sesseln immer dran sin...hat mir meine Katze eben gebracht -.-
und im moment noch ne Kaffeetasse - die wandert aber gleich in die Küche ^^


Gehört das auf der Ablage "unter" dem schreibtisch auch dazu?? +gg+
dann steht da noch
- Woofer
- 2x 500gb Festplatte
- Internetmodem
- Kammeraladeansteckdingens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und n externer Kartenleser

oO is wenn mans auflistet mehr als es aussieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg


----------



## lollercoaster (1. Februar 2008)

2 Wasserflaschen
Meine Schulsachen
Pc Boxen/Bildschirm
Ein Wörterbuch 
ne Lampe
Mein Zeugnis T___T
DIe Fernbidinung von meiner Stereo Anlage
Mein Stundenplan
Handy
Stifte
UND
.
.
. MUHAHAH ein 20Euro Schein XD

Hört sich erstmal nach wenig an aber ihr wollt garnicht sehen wie sehr man diese Sachen verteilen kann^^


----------



## Linchpin (2. Februar 2008)

also:
. Monitor
. Aschenbecher
. Teekanne
. Bong
. Mische
achja und natürlich ein Glas zum Teetrinken wär ja blöd ohne ... ha ha ha ...lol


----------



## Shadlight (2. Februar 2008)

leere caprisonnen packungen 
chips
digi cam 
nintendo ds scart anschluss 
pfennige headset 
joistick 
micky maus heft


----------



## Incontemtio (2. Februar 2008)

Linchpin schrieb:


> [*]. Bong



Kiff nicht, das ist ungesund.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (4. Februar 2008)

Hmmm da liegt:
- Handy
- Wasserflasche
- Kaffeetasse
- Ein Flyer von uns
- Ein Schmierzettel
- Kugelschreiber
- Tacker
- Locher


Nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Gwynny


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Buch über die Fledermaus,
ne Flasche Wasser,
ne Uhr,
15 Euro,
3 Fernbedienungen,
Mp3 Player,
Handy,
Telefon.......

alles auf dem sideboard hier im KH


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

so aufa arbeit
flasche icetea
kabel
kabel
kabel
handy
laptop <-- meiner
laptop zum aufsetzen
laptop komfigurieren
paar blätter

dat wars schon ;D ist alles sonst verräumt


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

zuhause würd ich sagen aufm tisch liegt noch mein bein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habs immer oben.. geht garned anders..


----------



## Cope22 (8. Februar 2008)

puh, dann leg ich mal los:

19" Monitor
17" Monitor
Tastatur
maus
Boxen
Federkästchen
ein Paar DVD und CD-Rohlinge
Armbanduhr
Handy
Kette
zwei leere Battarien
Fight Club DVD
Kontaktlinsenbehälter
Kontaktlinsen-Kombilösung
Lederarmband
Headset
Energy Drink
1984 - George Orwell
ein paar Zeichnungen von mir


----------



## Saubähr (8. Februar 2008)

Tjoahr...wird happig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 Tastaturen (eine Mac, eine PC)
2 Mäuse (eine Drahtlos =Mac, eine PC)
18" TFT
8,4" TFT-TS (Belegung wechelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Boxen & Woofer
120GB Ex2,5"
Kabel...wen wunders
DVB-T-Empfänger - die aktive Antenne ist auf meinem Fensterbrett
Macmini
ne Energiesparlampe (Sinn?!)
USB-Headset
blaue Geldkassette 
Schwarze Gipskatze, die mir mein Bruder geschenkt hat
Salzstangen
2 Liter Apfelsaft und/oder Wasser(binmirdanichtsosicher) in ca. 10 Flaschen (allerdings auf, unter und neben dem Tisch)
Schulzeugs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (grad nur die Räuber von Schiller und ein paar Stifte)
iPod
sonstiges undefinierbares Zeugs
Itemfarmliste für Ingi xD
Kleber
Locher
Kerzenständer ohne Kerze
zugemüllte Ablage (sehe da spontan Papier, Taschentücher und Schulzeugs)
n paar abgefahrene V-Break-70mm-Bremsbacken (moment...da war dochwas...)
tjoahr ziemlich kreativ-dekorativ Verteilt das ganze... unter den Tisch schau ich selten xD ... und daneben istn Bett und auf der anderen Seite ca. 10 Meter Kabel auf weniger als nem Halben Quadratmeter sowie ein PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (8. Februar 2008)

Monitor,Maus,Tastatur,Mauspad,Wecker,2 Boxe, Roter Tee, Aschenbecher, 2 Stifte, Briefumschlag, Handy, Portemonait, 9 Zigarrettenpackungen, 6 Feuerzeuge, Pringles Deckel, Schere, 2 Cd's, 2 Packungen Tabak, Filter, Blättchen.......so das wars.....nicht sehr viel aber das lustige daran ist das mein schreibtisch 110cm lang ist und 60cm tief


----------



## Merlinia (9. Februar 2008)

Omg das wird viel

-notebock
-pc
-bildschirm
-2 mäuse
-tastatur
-Buffed Magazin!!
-drucker
-Cola
-Salzstangen
-switch
-dsl gerät
-kapputer mp3 player
-4 usb dinger(fuck jez hab ich doch tatsächlich den namen von meist benutzen wechesldatenträgern vergessen)
-jedemenge Zettel
-hausaufgaben
-gaaanz viel müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Februar 2008)

so atm noch Bildschirm/tastatur/mausmatte/maus .. und 5 Festplatten (<3 My 1,5 Terra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

und unter dem pult 3 pc's (1 kommt in keller und 1 in stube zum filme kuken xD) und ne menge kabel die irgendwie mal richtig eingestellt werden sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> -4 usb dinger(fuck jez hab ich doch tatsächlich den namen von meist benutzen wechesldatenträgern vergessen)


Memory Stick ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Externe Hard Disck


----------



## Jácks (9. Februar 2008)

let's go

-CD Mappe
-Flasche Mezzo Mix
-Flasche Cola
-Tasse-
Fehrnbedinung
-Bildschirm
-Handy
-Tischtennisschläger reinigungsschaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Glas
-Mauspad
-Tastatur
-Maus
-Lesezeichen
-BC
-WoW
-Tischtennisballröhre
-Buch Eragon 2
-Green Day Bullet in a Bibel CD/DVD Pack
-Cappy
-Zettel
-Buffedmagazin 2+3
-4 Weihnachtskarten
-3 Löschblätter
-Notizblock
-4 Hefte
-Kappodaster
-Zirkel
-Muntamonika
-Kaputter USB Hub
-Stift
-Tempos
-Klarsichthülle
-Karteikarten
-Geschenkband
-Schere
-Anspizer
-Infozettel meiner Schule
-Tintenpatronen
-Hülle vom Internetstick
-Lampe


so das wars dann mal,ich weiß...ich bin unordentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (10. Februar 2008)

also auf meinem schreibtisch steht b.z.w. liegt gerade:

-massig pc-spiele
-ein englisch wörterbuch
-ein buch über edelsteine 
-mein mp3 player
-meine geldbörse
-ein topf voller stifte
-ein 30cm hohes caipirinha glas (dekoration^^)
-das buch "Die Drachen"
-2 staffeln vom "A-Team" auf DvD^^
-viel beschriebenes Papier
-und die Depeche Mode CD "Ultra" (die ich jetzt hören werde)

-und ein schwein aus marzipan, noch von neujahr


so das wars, geht ja noch oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (10. Februar 2008)

Aaaaaalso:

-Monitor
-Becher mit Stiften drine
-eine Zeichnung im Chibi Styl
-Spitzer
-Filtzstifte
-Gebracuhte Taschentücher (2)
-Taschentücherpackungen (3)
-Leere Flasche von "Gerolsteiner Naturel Orange"
-Bücher
-Eine Große Kiste mit der Aufschrift "Zeug"
-Leitzordner (3)
-ein spaarschwein
-Ordner mit Zeichnungen 
-noch mehr Zeug




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N1ghtwalk3r (10. Februar 2008)

Dann ma schaun was hier alles ist:
Mein 17" gammel teil
Meine tastatur
Mauspad und copperhead
Taschentücher auf denen n kulli liegt
webcam
boxen die ich nich benutze
telefon
Lampe
son ding das mir meine oma gestern geschenkt hat(soll wohl ne maus sein)
n w-lan adapter
meine musik anlage
scheiße die ich wegen dem kieferorthopäden tragen muss..
n eis
meine arme
ne leuchtende kugel
usb kabel vom mp3-player
das müsstes eigl gewesen sein


----------



## Mondryx (10. Februar 2008)

-Moitor
-Maus
-Multifunkitonsdrucker
-5.1 System
-Becher
-Federtasche
-Teller
-Meine Kündigung des 400 euro Jobs xD
-WC3 RoC CD
-Radiergummi
-Tesafilm
-Anspitzer
-Lampe
-Papierunterlage
-King Arthur DVD
-achja, mein altes MTW Gamerswear Mousepad
-Nivea Creme


----------

